# Amplificador con fuente de pC



## ars (Mar 28, 2007)

HOla, tegno una fuente de pc y la quiera utilizar para alimentar alguna consola de audio.
Me gustaria que alguien me mande algun circutio que conosco para hacer esto, puede ser de un amplificador o toda un a consola. y que me aconsejen
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 28, 2007)

ars dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria que alguien me mande algun circutio que conosco para hacer esto, puede ser de un amplificador o toda un a consola. y que me aconsejen
> desde ya muchas gracias.



Te preocupaste en buscar información primero y estudiar un poco el tema, o solo buscas que alguien te haga el trabajo.
Hay mucha información en internet aprovechala. Date una vuelta por esp
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=esp+audio

primera pag.


----------



## Dano (Mar 28, 2007)

ars dijo:
			
		

> HOla, tegno una fuente de pc y la quiera utilizar para alimentar alguna consola de audio.
> Me gustaria que alguien me mande algun circutio que conosco para hacer esto, puede ser de un amplificador o toda un a consola. y que me aconsejen
> desde ya muchas gracias.



Yo que tu buscaría información en el tema porque veo que andas medio perdido, generalmente es al reves todos piden diagramas de consolas o amplificador en vez de la fuente de almentación.
Lo más facil que te puedo decir es usar algun TDA.

Saludos


----------



## ars (Mar 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus respuetas, pero yo no busco que nadie haga las cosas por mi, yo ya busqeu y no encontre nada espcial diseñado para un afuente de pc, por eso pregunte si alguien de ustedes conoce algun circuito o tiene algo para recomendarme.

PORuqe el problema radica con las fuente de pc que entragn +-12Vdc pero la tension+ entrega 9 A y la de -12Vdc 0,5A, es es el problema que tengo.
Si alguien tiene algo mas qeu recomendar se los agradecere.


----------



## Dano (Mar 29, 2007)

Pero no es necesario que estés usando un voltaje simétrico, hay algunos TDA que funcionan 12v 0v sin ningun problema.

Saludos


----------



## Eze7782 (Mar 31, 2007)

hola, yo uso un montaje de un tda1554 con fuentes de pc, el chip estara 12 pesos, tira 22w en stereo pero en 2 ohms y usa muy pocos componentes, y funciona bien

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/amp20w.asp

saludos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Abr 9, 2007)

ars dijo:
			
		

> HOla, tegno una fuente de pc y la quiera utilizar para alimentar alguna consola de audio.
> Me gustaria que alguien me mande algun circutio que conosco para hacer esto, puede ser de un amplificador o toda un a consola. y que me aconsejen
> desde ya muchas gracias.



hola busca en Amplificador con TDA1562
que hay postia algo

sino usa un tda 8571j


----------



## ars (Abr 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Me temo que voy a tener que usar un TDA.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ene 27, 2009)

hola, tengo un amplificador sobre TA8210AH con un transformador de un equipo, pero me temo que es insuficiente, ya que el IC consume hasta  9 amp, pero no he podido filtrarla bien, con tan solo 10.000uF creo que deberia duplicar la capacidad, y los diodos, en fin, no he intentado conectarlo a fuentes de pc de mas de 7 amp, de hecho conecte dos de menos y se fundieron... alguna vez vi que puedes puentear las fuentes de pc en serie o paralelo, tampoco lo he hecho por que no tengo fuentes presindibles... si algo les cuento...


----------



## zgouki (Ene 27, 2009)

Eze7782 dijo:
			
		

> hola, yo uso un montaje de un tda1554 con fuentes de pc, el chip estara 12 pesos, tira 22w en stereo pero en 2 ohms y usa muy pocos componentes, y funciona bien
> 
> http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/amp20w.asp
> 
> saludos


Disculpen q me meta en este tema, desde ya les comento q de audio se poco y nadaops:....
Estuve viendo el esquema del amplificador de 22W de la pagina q posteo Eze7782, y me gustaria construirla. Segun tengo entendido puedo directamente conectarla con una fuente de pc a los terminales de gnd y +12V para alimentarla. Ahora bien, en la parte q detalla los componentes dice "Heatsink For U1, Binding Posts (For Output)...." lo cual supongo q debe ser un disipador de calor...Cuan grande tiene que ser este disipador? 
La otra duda es respecto a los speakers que tengo que usar....y como hago para controlar el volumen? debo colocar algun pote en algun lugar?
Saludos y espero sus respuestas y consejos relacionados al tema de construir este amplificador.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Feb 2, 2009)

hola sgouki, el dilema del disipador es que toca calcularlo por cms cubicos, igual para 22wats le diria que minimo uno de 5cms de alto, unos 15 de ancho y otros 10 de profundidad con aletas, deberia ser mas que suficiente (si no tiene la opcion de conseguirlo de un equipo de almenos 50% mas potencia), si se recalienta mucho seria ponerle un ventilador de pc, para los parlantes puedes usar cualquiera, aunque si son de 8 ohms solo conseguiria unos 6 watts, con 4ohm unos 12 watts y debido a que es muy dificil conseguir 2 ohms le recomendaria usar dos de cuatro ohms en paralelo (2ohms)  para aprovechar la potencia ademas necesitas que las pistas de la tarjeta y los cables de poder y parlantes relativamente gruesos, y ni se te ocurra usarlo con la misma fuente que tiene el pc sino con otra aparte, o sino se tira la fuente y de pronto el pc. minimo cable No. 16 para unos 6 amps espero ayudar.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Feb 2, 2009)

hi zgouki, para el parlante cualquier tamaño lo conseguiras segun la potencia que suministre el amplificador que seria asi:
8 ohms=5.5 watts
4ohms=11 watts
2ohms=22watts , muy dificil de encontrar.   
cualquier potencia superior a el 30% de la descrita  como la salida del amplificador, o sea para la salida de 22 watts necesitas minimo un parlante de unos 34 y algo de watts
facil de conseguir le recomiendo dos parlantes de 4ohms en paralelo (2ohms) para aprovechar la potencia y todo con alambres como el de telefono para que se aguante al menos 3 amperios, el disipador deberia ser casi la mitad de tamaño de la fuente de pc y la fuente necesariamente debe ser otra que no sea la que utiliza el pc, de lo contrario la quemas. (a menos que tenga mucho poder ya que el procesador facilmente superara los 60 watts sin contar discos duros o unidades de cd,dvd etc...)
ademas si vas a construir los bafles es un poco engorroso ya que la caja debe tener un tamaño proporcional a el parlante, sin contar que  tambien se calculan los brillos y medios... la mejor opcion es comprar unos de equipo moderno ya que estan bien calculados (sobre todo los sony) sonarian excelente..... recuerda que todas las grabadoras tienen tan solo 0,5 watts de salida y para tener el doble de presion sonora (volumen) necesitas 10 veces mas poder osea 5 watts.
espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## istikis (May 26, 2009)

Holas, se que es de febrero el ultimo post pero quisoera saber si con una fuente de pc podria alimentar este amplificador dice que es a 12 volt pero en muchos sitios que lo he visto le dan enfasisi que es amplificador para auto y yo lo quisera para un pre de guitarra que estoy terminando...

saludos


----------



## leovm6355 (Sep 5, 2009)

para todos los que esten interesados en utilizar una fuente de pc para algun circuito de audio yo les comento que siempre y cuando sea de 12v esta muy bien porque no produce nada de ruido ya sea en la etapa de preamp o amplificador, tambien pueden utilizar los 5v del cable rojo para algunos integrados que requieran este voltage, yo tengo una de estas conectada a un amplificadorfacador de auto de 12v a 200w y una de esas targetitas lectoras de memoria usb para reproducir mp3 a 5v y funciona muy bien


----------



## FocoPR (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola, estoy interesado en armar este amplificador, alguien tiene el pcb?


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 4, 2011)

Podes usar el tda1462 con una fuente de pc Busca en el foro qe ay una banda de Pcbs


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hay varios post relacionado en el foro con respecto a utilizar fuentes de PC en amplificadores, el inconveniente se presenta al necesitar alimentación simétrica ya que la fuente en la línea de +12v te da varios amper pero en la línea de -12v apenas te da 1 amper (en las fuentes mas nuevas de 500w, las mas viejas daban 0,5A)y es lo que te limita, lo mismo ocurre con las líneas de +-5VDC.

Un saludo


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hu eso no lo sabia shoker ! no entendi bien pero voy a investigar por que quiero armar el 1462 tengo una fuente de 250w de las viejitas, como decis que lo connecte entonces?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 6, 2011)

aca Mnicolau posteo algunos amplificadores con TDA7377 que valen $10..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
Funcionan con 12V a unos 4 o 5A asi que va a funcionar con la fuente de pc..

saludos


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 6, 2011)

Graciass matii!! ahora tengo otras opciones


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bueno, te falta utilizar más el buscador . Con respecto a la fuente de PC y ampliando un poco mi respuesta anterior, si necesitas usarla como fuente simetrica no te va servir ya que necesitás el mismo amperaje en las dos ramas de tensión, pero si la vas utilizar como fuente simple te va ir bien. En este proyecto parece que utilizar fuente simetrica, así que la fuente de mnicolau te va ir bien, de adjunto una imagen de las caracteristicas de una fuente y verás lo que digo y mucha gente ya ah aclarado al respecto.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/fuentet.jpg/

Una abrazo


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 11, 2011)

Genioo! Gracias entendii entendi


----------

